# I want one of these!! Trail Corral



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

That is so slick! Now I want one too - did you enter their giveaway? If we don't win, I am going to figure out how to make one.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My dad makes a new set of yards for each time we upgrade floats. At first we only had one yard, but as we got more horses we moved up to two joined yards, and he will be making three yards out of a new system for our new 3 horse angle load.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

He normally makes panels out of steel - Two rails. They join together with steel pins.

He is going to try out a new design on the new yards - Each panel will have am saller steel rectangle that swings out without legs to make 1 panel the size of 2 - Easier storage and bigger yards.

He makes his own brackets to mount the panels on the side of the float.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Very cool! I entered. I never win things but I figured what the heck!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

well, ya can't win unless you enter!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Of course I entered  Stacieandtheboys- I'm the same way, I'm constantly entering things but have yet to win anything haha

Wild_spot - do you have any pics of the yards your dad makes?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't have any of them set up - But here is a shot of our old float with enough panels to make 2 decent size yards mounted on the side.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Too fancy pants for me. 

I just use 1/2" steel rods and a single strand of electrical fencing. Hook up my portable fencer if there are other horses around and I'm good to go. Any size, any shape, any terrain except bedrock and pavement. Though I already have a thought in my head how I could do those as well if need be. If it's just my horses and nothing "scarey" around, I don't even bother with the fencer and will tie the fenceline around trees or whatever is available. And if I go camping, I go with a tent, not a truck, so I'm certainly not going to carry around these panels! :lol: Hopefully next summer, we'll be doing that camping thing.

I don't like that these portable fences don't have a gate built in to them. Too much work to take the horse in and out. Maybe the upscale ones do have a gate. Or maybe I didn't watch enough of the video. I stopped after 4 minutes. Nice idea about the drop legs. And nicer than electric for more than one kind or size of animal.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

That is sick.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ huh?


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't take my horses camping often enough to warrant getting one of these... but when we do go camping, I just pop up some fiberglass poles and electric wire... Usually, I don't even bother with putting electricity to it -- all of them respect the fence well enough without it.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Hehe I know arent they cool I would love one!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I think I would be more worried about my horses in a pen than the way I do them. Have any of you had a problem with horses escaping? Just wondering because I always just use a picket (highline) line for my horses. I've only ever had one escape, and that was because my sister forgot to use a bull snap leadrope so it just got unclipped from the horse's halter.


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

We have one, and I like it A LOT! Comes in handy at shows, esp when they say 'oh no the stalls are free' and they turn out to be 50 or 60 bucks a pop! well worth it imo!

Nate


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

This isnt a new concept. I dont like how its attached to the trailer, and it looks like it has to be on very flat ground. I would just buy a portable electric fence pasture kit, or make my own.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We have never had a horse escape from our home-made yards.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

sillybunny11486 said:


> This isnt a new concept. I dont like how its attached to the trailer, and it looks like it has to be on very flat ground. I would just buy a portable electric fence pasture kit, or make my own.


Mine do not have to be on flat ground as they are more user friendly than this system. Competed endurance for many years.

I will not use an electric system. My horses are safer in the panels - mostly as it keeps out strange horses wandering around camp.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I was thinking this was used for shows were you are there for a day or something, not over night. They dont really have any shelter.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

mls - do you have a homemade set up or just different brand?


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

If the contest doesn't go well you can also go the tried and true route with this!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't like to picket.. never have. I take panels if where I'm going doesn't offer pens.

I've thought on occasion making elec pens just for the portability of it, just haven't done it


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

SmoothTrails said:


> I think I would be more worried about my horses in a pen than the way I do them. Have any of you had a problem with horses escaping? Just wondering because I always just use a picket (highline) line for my horses. I've only ever had one escape, and that was because my sister forgot to use a bull snap leadrope so it just got unclipped from the horse's halter.


when you say highline what do you mean ,and is it just for tying for a short while or extended periods can they graze while picketed like that


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

It's a nice idea, but I would like to see how it holds up to 1,300 lbs repeatedly slamming against it before I would depend on it, as well as making sure that a horse can't get his head or leg stuck. My horse has pulled a 35 ft portable fence length out of the ground with his neck alone, and it doesn't look like that could withstand that much force. For horse things, I like to use the philosophy "build a chair to hold a person like you're building it to hold a rhinoceros!"


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hqaha that is awesome! i wouldnt use it for horses that always try to escape, but it would work really well for some hroses!! i love it!! haha to bad i never actually trailer somewhere for overnight, and when i do, the place im going has a barn


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

No kidding! the thing that threw me off when I first saw it, was the thickness of the corral, but it looks like its thick enough for your average horse. It would be of really good use for horse shows out here in this area.


----------

